# 20" Prewar Schwinn



## markivpedalpusher

Been working on this project for awhile now and finally close to prepping for paint and plating. All steel no fiberglass. There's probably under 5 of these known. Very fun project...


----------



## ohdeebee

Nice! I know of two. One red which has been posted here and a blue one in a barn. What color are you going with?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Thanks I'm going with this color scheme


----------



## ohdeebee

I like! Do you have the lady of the family as well?


----------



## Dave K

So cool!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

No ladies in that color scheme. Those painted parts belong to a friend. 







ohdeebee said:


> I like! Do you have the lady of the family as well?


----------



## Spence36

So cool bro !! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## REC

Mark, 
What year is that one? 37 or 38? Remarkable!

I have been hunting one of those frames, and now I know why I haven't found one.

REC


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Thanks, if I remember correctly the frame is a 38. It's been awhile since I looked at the serial #.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

God, I imagine those forks are hyper rare.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Time for chrome and cad [emoji41]


----------



## Tim the Skid

Great bike! the Delta silver ray looks huge on the smaller bike platform.


----------



## stoney

WOW WOW---I have always had a deep affection for 20" ballooners. Have never seen one like this though. Can't wait to see it together.


----------



## larock65

This looks to be an amazing project! Can't wait to see this one complete!


----------



## tripple3

*Who gets to ride it???*

I love it! mini double diamond frame deluxe....


----------



## cyclingday

It looks fantastic so far, Mark.
I can't wait to see it all painted and plated.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Frame prep today


----------



## DonChristie

Thats a cute lil thing! Either a rear view hanger in your old truck or someones having a baby? Ha! Super cool!


----------



## theterrym

Nice shop!!


----------



## juanitasmith13

Appears to be exactly like two that I've seen on 1935 MW Hawthorne Aluminum bikes [girls]. A close friend and bicycle collector has one of those two MW's.


----------



## juanitasmith13

juanitasmith13 said:


> Appears to be exactly like two that I've seen on 1935 MW Hawthorne Aluminum bikes [girls]. A close friend and bicycle collector has one of those two MW's.




I was talking about the Delta lamp... [new-by].


----------



## markivpedalpusher

theterrym said:


> Nice shop!!




Thanks I'm very fortunate to have full access to my buddies machine shop.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Baby steps


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Parts prepped for plating


----------



## bricycle

that's gonna be sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## Curtis68

Any updates on this one?? I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## momona

Curtis68 said:


> Any updates on this one?? I can't wait to see the finished product.




I second that!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

On a scale of 1 to 10......i give a 110 !!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Not too many updates on this one but I am excited to pick up the chrome plating soon and pics will follow. Cad won't be done for another week. Still lots of prep and paint work to do. Build the wheels and get the sadde recovered. I'm thinking another 2-3 months before done.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I'm really happy with the chrome work. 
All the prep was well worth it...


----------



## Dave K

That looks amazing!!!  This bike it going to be so cool.  Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## momona

This thread is the only reason I log in to the cabe lately....

Can't wait to see it all come together!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Prep day


----------



## PREWAR ELGIN

Theres a friend of mine Ivan Rios in Puerto Rico Enjoy!  





With a couple of 20" balloners 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Pedals built this morning original and NOS parts


----------



## sfhschwinn

PREWAR ELGIN said:


> Theres a friend of mine Ivan Rios in Puerto Rico Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a couple of 20" balloners
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




A friend of mine has the same one as the first red one by itself except its crème/ orange and has an original springer with locking fork/ key


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Cad plating back today [emoji106]


----------



## 1973rx3

Awesome!  It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## volksboy57

Saw this picture today and thought of your badass Schwinn! Can't wait for it to be done!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher

That's a great photo, thanks for posting!!!



volksboy57 said:


> Saw this picture today and thought of your badass Schwinn! Can't wait for it to be done!
> 
> 
> View attachment 264992


----------



## markivpedalpusher

GREAT pics Jason


----------



## poolboy1

Very cool Mark... Tim painting it? Frank do the chrome and cad?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Thanks !!
Yeah Frank did the chrome and cad. I'm doing all the prep work and plan to paint it under the supervision of my mentor long time collector under the radar. Does amazing work.


----------



## Freqman1

Looking good Mark. Now that you don't have to spend all of your time packing a bike for some guy in Georgia you'll have time to get after this thing and get it painted and together! V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher

More prep today


----------



## markivpedalpusher




----------



## keith kodish

mark,lonnnnnng time! think you saw mine up at Ted Lusher's. mine's a '40,model # lbb1-e. think there's more like 8-10 known to exist. cool job on the faux cycle rack. keith


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Wheels ready [emoji106]


----------



## Curtis68

Any updates on this one???  Can't wait to see the finished product!!!  Thanks


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Making a little more progress exciting to see the red.


----------



## dboi4u

This one has to be one of the most exciting projects. I can't wait for it to be done,I love any 20" version of any 26" and for it to be Prewar even better[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji1417][emoji1417][emoji1417]I can't wait to see the finished bike,the red looks great on it your motivating me already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24

This thing is going to be so cool! Very nice work


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

markivpedalpusher said:


> Making a little more progress exciting to see the red.



Sooooo....how's it coming???

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Sooooo....how's it coming???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




 do-it-yourself pace - slow...but close should have an update this month.


----------



## Greg M.

No rush Mark.
Well worth the wait. " good things come to those who wait! " 
Looking forward to the finished product. I'm sure every detail will be correct. That's what takes time. How many projects have a bright shiny paint job and other details left behind. 
Patience.....

Greg M.


----------



## bricycle

you paint mufflers also?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

LOL no those are cast off exhaust from a 55 Chevy sedan delivery


----------



## ffjmoore

Ill follow along. This looks great.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Got all the black on today


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

This is the WORST suspense story ever Mark!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher

And the saga continues...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

markivpedalpusher said:


> And the saga continues...
> View attachment 335029



Sooooooooooo?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher

So close hoping 2-3 weeks


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

markivpedalpusher said:


> So close hoping 2-3 weeks



Bump

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## poolboy1

Can't wait to see this one.


----------



## tech549

any more progress mark?


----------



## Freqman1

I knew there was someone out there as slow as I am! This is what happens when life gets in the way! Some of us just keep way too many irons in the fire as well. Can't wait to see this one Mark. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac

Super Cool Project!


----------



## StoneWoods

I have lost my s*** A THOUSAND TIMES waiting for you to finish. CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## rustjunkie

Hey @markivpedalpusher ! Any updates/progress on this one?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I hope to get back to it soon now that the weather is back to normal.


----------



## Bikermaniac

Every time I bump into this thread It gives me anxiety, damn!


----------



## stoney

Are you sure you don't have it finished and just teasing the crap out of us. I think pretty much everyone who knocked on this thread is in suspense.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I have to get back on this project - I let too many leap frog ahead. Very soon I hope.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

California weather has been all over the place....rainy-windy-hot-cold-rainy followed by rain and then fog and cloudy and windy and gusty and earthquake weather then we have had a few earthquakes mixed with rain..and so on....sooooo I think its officially spring out here but I cant tell because of the weather.....cant blame mr pedalpusher for taking his time on this one....


----------



## markivpedalpusher

2 year project coming to a close soon


----------



## Dave K

So Rad!!!!


----------



## cyclingday

Mann!
That's looking good!


----------



## Dgoldman

markivpedalpusher said:


> Time for chrome and cad [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 238208
> 
> View attachment 238208





markivpedalpusher said:


> Time for chrome and cad [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 238208
> 
> View attachment 238208



Just out of curiosity, where are you getting your Cad done? I need a few parts done also and I live in O.C


----------



## Dgoldman

markivpedalpusher said:


> 2 year project coming to a close soon
> 
> View attachment 480192
> 
> View attachment 480193
> 
> View attachment 480194
> 
> View attachment 480195
> 
> View attachment 480196
> 
> View attachment 480197



Nice work!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I had all of my cad done thru my chrome plater.
http://classiccomponents.com/

But I also use http://www.finequalitymetalfinishing.com/ for cad plating


----------



## Dgoldman

markivpedalpusher said:


> I had all of my cad done thru my chrome plater.
> http://classiccomponents.com/
> 
> But I also use http://www.finequalitymetalfinishing.com/ for cad plating



Just picked up my chrome there last Friday. Their closing their doors. Owner sold the building.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Good to know, thank you


----------



## Dgoldman

markivpedalpusher said:


> I had all of my cad done thru my chrome plater.
> http://classiccomponents.com/
> 
> But I also use http://www.finequalitymetalfinishing.com/ for cad plating



Thank You!!


----------



## stoney

markivpedalpusher said:


> 2 year project coming to a close soon
> 
> View attachment 480192
> 
> View attachment 480193
> 
> View attachment 480194
> 
> View attachment 480195
> 
> View attachment 480196
> 
> View attachment 480197




OHHH my God. I am going to jump up and down like a giddy little girl when I see this thing done. Colors---great.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

A big THANKS to @TWBikesnstripes So. Cals best pin striper.


----------



## REC

Beyond beautiful!
This is going to be a highly admired bike when it is done .... not that it isn't admired already!

Color me green with envy..... and maybe some white stripes?

REC


----------



## Larmo63

We are waiting with baited breath.........


----------



## CWCMAN

looking real nice!

And I agree, Tom is the best pin striper in the business.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

darn it all, when I saw the start date I thought it would be done by now. too cool!!!


----------



## mfhemi1969

markivpedalpusher said:


> A big THANKS to @TWBikesnstripes So. Cals best pin striper.
> 
> View attachment 486809
> 
> View attachment 486810
> 
> View attachment 486811
> 
> View attachment 486812
> 
> View attachment 486813
> 
> View attachment 486814
> 
> View attachment 486815
> 
> View attachment 486816
> 
> View attachment 486817
> 
> View attachment 486818



Very nice job on the paint, This will be a great looking bike when finished!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

The Schwinn gods are all smiles right now!!


----------



## stoney

Damn your a patient man. I think you are purposely taking your time just to make us all crazy. Definitely done right for a fantastic finish. Looking forward to the big reveal.


----------



## juanitasmith13

So, with the 'straight-in' lock that the fork has, does that mean the fork is from a 1936?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

juanitasmith13 said:


> So, with the 'straight-in' lock that the fork has, does that mean the fork is from a 1936?




Not necessarily meaning I've had double curved bar roadsters that are serial numbered as 1937 but have the straight back locking forks.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Last piece of the puzzle done just waiting for it to be delivered then I can finish assembling the bike.


----------



## StoneWoods

HURRY UP!!! I'm bouncing off the walls. I've been waiting for ages! So excited. Great job with the paint.


----------



## Bikes62557

markivpedalpusher said:


> A big THANKS to @TWBikesnstripes So. Cals best pin striper.
> 
> View attachment 486809
> 
> View attachment 486810
> 
> View attachment 486811
> 
> View attachment 486812
> 
> View attachment 486813
> 
> View attachment 486814
> 
> View attachment 486815
> 
> View attachment 486816
> 
> View attachment 486817
> 
> View attachment 486818



This is SUPER NICE! I really like 20" Schwinn's


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Adding link here to completed project


----------

